# Omega Aqua Terra



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ik heb een besluit gemaakt, na vele maanden plezier te hebben gehad in het dragen van een Sea-gull AT hommage denk ik dat dit een geweldig all-round horloge is en iets wat ik erg graag draag.

Dus ik wil nu een echte gaan halen. Nu is alleen de vraag welke? De mooiste vind ik een Skyfall blauwe AT van 38.5mm maar die zijn lastig te krijgen en vind ik 5k + vrij veel voor een horloge, nu zou ik dat op zich wel kunnen opvangen maar ben bang dat het dan als een juweel in een doosje blijft liggen, terwijl ik juist een robuust alledaags horloge wil hebben die tegen een stootje kan...

Dus de criteria zijn als volgt:

* Automatisch (quartz is op youtube al saai om naar te kijken namelijk)
* Liefst 41mm of kleiner in diameter
* Liefst blauw maar andere donkere kleur mag ook
* Liefst geen gepolijste links (maar ik heb schuurpapier in huis dus dat kan opgelost worden)
* Mag dus gebruikt zijn, hoeft niet nieuw
* Onder 3k Eurie zou mooi zijn

Ik kan jullie advies gebruiken op het gebied van uurwerk (verschil tussen 2500 en 8500? master co-axial? 15k gauss?) , servicekosten, behoud van waarde?

Alvast een paar mooie plaatjes van mogelijke prospecten





































foto's zijn van Ace Jewellers


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Normaal gesproken heb ik iets van "zoek het zelf uit" maar vooruit ;-)

Een Orient Star WZ0031DV, voldoet volgens mij aan alle criteria:
TIME GARDEN | Rakuten Global Market: [Back-order]【新作】WZ0031DV Orient Star シンプル３針モデル[fs01gm][ fs2gm ]

helemaal niets mis mee en hou je nog flink geld over ook...


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ik zou toch gewoon dan voor een 38,5 blauwe gaan!! Vind het zelf ook de mooiste versie van het stel. Probeer te zoeken naar een gebruikte waar de eerste krasjes al opzitten, dan doen niet zoveel pijn meer. Dan gewoon lekker dragen en genieten.

Heb je een leuke zoektocht, wat bij mij altijd minimaal de helft is van het plezier. Vervolgens heb je ook het horloge wat je echt mooi vind. Lijkt er nu op dat je aan de ene kant aangeeft,... ik ga er nu voor, want dit is het, maar toch niet helemaal. Kortom gewoon doen!!

Wat betreft het stukje waardevast,... tja. Snap dat het ergens belangrijk is. Echter kun je hier geen buil aan vallen. Horloge is immers redelijk schaars en al gebruikt,... dus veel zal er niet meer van af gaan qua waarde. Mocht je nog niet helemaal overtuigd zijn,.....dan voila:




























Okay dan nog één keer plagen met een live pic-wristshot:










Dus snel handelen want ook nog eens onder de 3K. Verkoper is overigens te vertrouwen!!
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co-Axial 38,5 MM voor 2.910Â.â‚¬ te koop van een Trusted Seller op Chrono24

Potverdorie,... nu wil ik er eigenlijk ook wel eentje,... hmmmm.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bidle geeft heel goed advies |> 

Dit zou ook mijn insteek zijn. Te vaak heb ik gezien dat mensen voor "tweede keus" gaan en dan, vroeger of later, gaan ze toch voor de bijl en kopen ze wat ze echt wilden hebben. Streep er onder is dit vaak de duurdere route .....

Tweedehands kopen beperkt inderdaad eventueel waardeverlies. Echter, vraag jezelf af of je voornemens bent het horloge ooit van de hand te doen. Als niet, dan wordt de overweging anders. Ikzelf heb een paar hele dure horloges en heb "gewoon" doorgespaard totdat ik ze nieuw kon veroorloven, wetend dat die nimmer bij mij vandaan zouden gaan.

Succes met de "jacht" en ik ben nu al benieuwd naar jouw uiteindelijke keus en de foto's van je aanwinst.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Iets met great minds,..... ;-)

Overigens is die ene in de link dus nieuw en onder de 3k!!!


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Okay dan nog één keer plagen met een live pic-wristshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bedankt voor het advies heren! Wel een apart overhemd op dat plaatje of zijn het er 3 over elkaar 

Dit maakt het inderdaad wel erg verleidelijk om voor die nieuwe te gaan, als ik genoeg terugkrijg van de belastingdienst dan is die van mij.

Maar waarschijnlijk wil ik daarna die >15k Gauss ook hebben


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Terug krijgen van de belasting is altijd goed,... ik mag altijd netjes betalen, maar doe het graag. ;-)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bidle said:


> Terug krijgen van de belasting is altijd goed,... ik mag altijd netjes betalen, maar doe het graag. ;-)


Dan ben je een beter mens dan ik - ik mag ook (na)betalen en doe dit braaf en met grote tegenzin.

Het is schrikbarend om te zien hoe hier (in de VS) de belastingdruk de afgelopen 7 jaar is opgelopen. Ik las van het weekend dat dit jaar een record bedrag aan belastingen binnenkomt, maar tegelijkertijd groeit het tekort / de staatsschuld ook naar record hoogte.

Dit zijn feiten. En stof tot nadenken. Verder laat ik mij hier niet over uit want dan praten we politiek en dat mag niet.

Barry, ik zou gewoon de sprong in het diepe wagen - met een beetje geluk krijg je inderdaad geld terug en is het horloge weg ......


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> Dan ben je een beter mens dan ik - ik mag ook (na)betalen en doe dit braaf en met grote tegenzin.


Eigenlijk ook enkel met de gedachte,.. hoe meer ik moet betalen,.. hoe meer ik dus verdiend heb. Vandaar ook de knipoog. 

Enne,... Barry72 is die Omega nu al onderweg of hoe zit het,..... ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Moet je bij die Italiaan van Chrono24 meestal niet wat extra bij betalen (paar 100) voor de levering?


----------



## Winternacht (May 10, 2015)

Ben zelf aan het uitkijken naar een zwarte, maar kan iemand meer info geven over die Italiaanse verkoper uit Torino...


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Het heeft even geduurd, maar hierbij een snelle foto. Uiteindelijk niet vd Italiaanse verkoper maar een juwelier uit Duitsland via Chrono24. Hij stond daar als staat 0 en de juwelier zei na correspondentie dat het ongedragen was, maar zie nu toch een paar lichte krasjes op de gepolijste zijkant en bezel, dus weet niet zo goed waar ik sta...


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ongedragen is ook een lastig begrip. Vriend van mij kocht een nieuwe ingenieur bij een gerenomeerd juwelier. Ding zat onder de krassen en butsen,... tja meneer, die is natuurlijk wel met enige regelmaat gepast, maar gelukkig stelt het niet veel voor,.... Als wij beide dat horloge 5jr in ons bezit hadden en dagelijks zouden dragen, dan nog zag die van ons er beter uit. Kortom ding retour en gewoon een andere nieuw uit de verpakking.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ Het is inderdaad geen goede term om de staat te beschrijven, want eentje die een klap met een hamer zou hebben gehad zou ook ongedragen kunnen zijn  

Nu nog proberen 2 schakels te verwijderen zonder nog meer krassen en schade te maken ...


----------

